# privacy



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Aprile 2008)

*Spiare i figli? Non si può*













Il Garante per la Privacy non approva i genitori che controllano i messaggi dei ragazzi: bisogna parlare, creare un rapporto, non spiarli

	
	
		
		
	


	








FLAVIA AMABILE

	
	
		
		
	


	








*
Chiunque abbia figli* sa che la tentazione di dare un'occhiata ai messaggi non cancellati sul telefonino o quelli sulla posta elettronica è forte. Qualcuno resiste, altri vorrebbero tanto ma i figli supertecnologici li hanno esclusi con un muro di password. E poi ci sono quelli che invece guardano, leggono, semmai si appuntano i nomi, intervengono al momento più opportuno o più inopportuno a seconda delle sensibilità. 

*Da un punto di vista morale* forse l'ultima categoria sarebbe anche assolta, sul piano giudiziario no. Forse avrete letto che un signore genovese di 35 anni aveva creato una catena di sant'Antonio di foto porno di adolescenti. Fingeva di essere una ragazzina e proponeva uno scambio di immagini. A cadere nella sua trappoli una novantina di ragazzi tra i 12 e i 16 anni. Nei loro cellulari sono stati trovati mms del tutto espliciti, accompagnati da testi altrettanto chiari.

*Le indagini sono partite *alla fine dello scorso agosto solo perché sei genitori avevano scoperto nei telefonini dei loro figli gli sms e gli mms porno.  Francesco Pizzetti, presidente dell'Autorità Garante per la Privacy distingue: _'In questo caso siamo di fronte a un atto di natura criminale quindi ci troviamo su un piano diverso, la tutela della privacy viene meno'_. 

*Perché lo scambio di foto è già avvenuto.* Ma un genitore può evitare che il figlio si trovi coinvolto in vicende simili controllando i suoi messaggi o le email? 
«_Il problema è complesso, ne stiamo dibattendo da anni a livello europeo e già questo sta ad indicare quanto sia difficile dare una risposta_». 

*Esiste almeno un orientamento di massima?* 
«_La tendenza è di garantire ai ragazzi la loro privacy. I genitori non possono controllare le loro comunicazioni senza invadere la loro sfera personale_». 

*Da che età i ragazzi *possono contare sulla loro privacy? 
«_Non esiste un’età precisa, nessuno l’ha fissata. Il parere che si occupa di quest’argomento è molto complesso e prende in considerazione il fattore dell’età ma senza entrare nello specifico. Di certo i diciotto anni e la maggiore età però non ci sono parsi lo spartiacque più giusto per garantire una piena tutela ai ragazzi. A sedici anni ci sono Paesi che garantiscono il diritto di voto, si ha il diritto di prendere il patentino e quindi intorno a quell’età si può anche godere di una tutela della propria riservatezza_». 

*Ma i genitori hanno il diritto* di sapere che cosa fanno i loro figli...
«_Vero, ma non è il controllo delle comunicazioni lo strumento più giusto per saperlo. I genitori devono parlare con i loro figli, devono instaurar eun rapporto di fiducia con loro e di certo leggere in segreto quello che fanno o dicono non è la base di un rapporto corretto genitori/figli_».


_Vignetta 'I figli e le intercettazioni' - Copyright Blog 'Diritto di cronaca'_



http://www.lastampa.it/_web/CMSTP/t...og=124&ID_articolo=223&ID_sezione=274&sezione=


----------



## Old amarax (14 Aprile 2008)

*non ne posso più*

I figli vanno educati.
In casa e a scuola.
Curati e protetti e instradati : fino a quando? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




La vita li mette in contatto con le più disparate situazioni... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Un genitore se controlla sbaglia:c'è la privacy. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Se non controlla....sbaglia lo stesso. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Il fratello di un mio amico morto per overdose disse"I miei genitori erano troppo presi da loro stessi per curarsi di noi.Non *CI* hanno mai controllati *come fanno i buoni genitori*.Non hanno controllato mai nemmeno un'amicizia.
Se lo fai sbagli. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Se non lo fai sbagli. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




I figli giudicano comunque.


----------



## Grande82 (14 Aprile 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> I figli vanno educati.
> In casa e a scuola.
> Curati e protetti e instradati : fino a quando?
> 
> ...


Sono stata una figlia controllata il giusto: i miei volevano sapere dove e con chi fossi,a  che ora sarei uscita e quando sarei tornata.
Mi arrabbiavo, battevo i piedi, ma non mi è mai stato permesso di fare come mi pareva, a meno che non dimostrassi che quelle scelte erano davvero sensate.
Hanno smesso di venirmia  prendere ina uto dalle feste solo quando ho iniziato a guidare io o se sapevano CHI portava l'auto (nome, cognome e fisionomia). Ho scelto la facoltà che volevo frequentare, ma ne abbiamo lungamente discusso insieme. La democrazia era alla base dei nostri rapporti, ma se un ragazzo veniva a studiare a casa mia la porta della camera rimaneva aperta. 
Ho avuto, certo, la mia privacy, ma sono stata seguita, controllata, amata. I genitori hanno il dovere di fare i genitori e mai gli amici. Lo dice una figlia che ha avuto i migliori genitori del mondo. Per fare il genitore non devi avere paura di sbagliare, perchè i figli conoscono i tuoi punti deboli, le fragilità e colpiscono con precisione, per ottenere ciò che vogliono. E un genitore ha il dovere di non vacillare mai.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Aprile 2008)

Io ero troppo controllato, tanto è vero che da 12 anni in poi ho nascosto tutto e fin da allora i miei non hanno più saputo nulla legalmente.

Illegalmente hanno aperto la mia posta anche ben oltre i 18 anni e si sono regolarmente traditi sapendo cose che non potevano sapere. Con l'immigrazione in Italia, mi hanno seguito fino a un certo punto, ma poiché era troppo lontano, si sono arresi. Comunque c'erano episodi di violazione di privacy fino a circa 25 anni, soprattutto di posta inviata tramite i miei, spionaggio delle mie attività (qualunque) tramite amici e conoscenti consenzienti.

Io credo che non sono l'eccezione ma piuttosto la regola. I genitori che smettono a spiare i figli - al più tardi a 18 anni - si devono ancora inventare


----------



## MariLea (14 Aprile 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Io ero troppo controllato, tanto è vero che da 12 anni in poi ho nascosto tutto e fin da allora i miei non hanno più saputo nulla legalmente.
> 
> Illegalmente hanno aperto la mia posta anche ben oltre i 18 anni e si sono regolarmente traditi sapendo cose che non potevano sapere. Con l'immigrazione in Italia, mi hanno seguito fino a un certo punto, ma poiché era troppo lontano, si sono arresi. Comunque c'erano episodi di violazione di privacy fino a circa 25 anni, soprattutto di posta inviata tramite i miei, spionaggio delle mie attività (qualunque) tramite amici e conoscenti consenzienti.
> 
> Io credo che non sono l'eccezione ma piuttosto la regola. *I genitori che smettono a spiare i figli - al più tardi a 18 anni* -* si devono ancora inventare*


li hanno già inventati i nostri...
non credo che tu, come me, spierai i tuoi figli...


----------



## Lettrice (15 Aprile 2008)

Io ero un completo disastro... proprio ribelle senza causa... ma a parte alle elemntari quando mi lasciavano andare a scuola con l'amichetta sole ma ci controllavano a distanza, non credo mi abbiano mai spiato... se l'hanno fatto, cosa che avrei anche capito, non sono comunque intervenuti... ma le mazzate le ho prese a sentore... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non ho nulla di cui lamentarmi dei miei genitori... anzi sono piu' che felice di trasformarmi in mamma Tereza...


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Aprile 2008)

*Siam stati tutti ragazzi, no?*

Parto sempre dalla convinzione che le cazzate che abbiam fatto noi in gioventù...a loro modo le faranno anche i nostri figli!

Si può solo sperare che, visto che il mondo è un pò cambiato e i pericoli aumentati, usino qualche prudenza in più...e ascoltino almeno un pò quando li metti in guardia.

Poi puoi solo cercare di cogliere i segnali di eventuali malesseri (si, perchè quando sanno che stanno per fare una boiata, il nervoso lo percepisci subito...o quasi) e convincerli che possono dirti tutto senza che tu vada fuori di testa per il solo loro aver pensato a una cazzata!

E che ci sarai sempre, se loro saranno onesti con te!

Poi una sbirciatina sul messenger magari gliela vai a dare...random... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Finora mi reputo fortunato, solo una volta ho scoperto che mia figlia stava per organizzare una seratina alla nostra insaputa col ragazzo nell'appartamento dove stava in convitto...è stata ripresa più per averlo tenuto nascosto e per le conseguenze (allontanamento dalla scuola se gli insegnanti l'avessero scoperto) che per il fatto in sè...alla fine ha capito ed accettato la nostra opposizione...


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Parto sempre dalla convinzione che le cazzate che abbiam fatto noi in gioventù...a loro modo le faranno anche i nostri figli!
> 
> Si può solo sperare che, visto che il mondo è un pò cambiato e i pericoli aumentati, usino qualche prudenza in più...e ascoltino almeno un pò quando li metti in guardia.
> 
> ...


sono convinta che i figli vadano lasciati crescere.. la cosa sbagliata è togliere loro la voglia di crescere. il più bel regalo che può fare un genitore ai suoi figli è proprio questo: lasciar loro la voglia di diventare grandi... che vuol dire saper dire No quando serve.
se hanno preso il giusto, a 18 anni sono già in grado di girare il mondo da soli, altrimenti non lo saranno mai...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io ero un completo disastro... proprio ribelle senza causa... ma a parte alle elemntari quando mi lasciavano andare a scuola con l'amichetta sole ma ci controllavano a distanza, non credo mi abbiano mai spiato... se l'hanno fatto, cosa che avrei anche capito, non sono comunque intervenuti... ma le mazzate le ho prese a sentore...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


idem con patatine fritte! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




tranne quando a 6 anni mi mandava da sola dal parrucchiere lasciandomi libera di scegliere il taglio e poi chiamava e diceva di rannzare a tutta randa (mai avuto i capelli lunghi fino ai 13 anni:condom

	
	
		
		
	


	





mia madre dopo che una sola volta ha letto di nascosto il diario di mia sorella se n'è così pentita che non l'ha fatto mai più 

	
	
		
		
	


	









il mio  ero talmente tontolina da lasciarlo in cesso quando andavo in seduta.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  tutta la family aveva le news in diretta


----------



## Grande82 (15 Aprile 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> sono convinta che i figli vadano lasciati crescere.. la cosa sbagliata è togliere loro la voglia di crescere. il più bel regalo che può fare un genitore ai suoi figli è proprio questo: lasciar loro la voglia di diventare grandi... che vuol dire saper dire No quando serve.
> se hanno preso il giusto, a 18 anni sono già in grado di girare il mondo da soli, altrimenti non lo saranno mai...


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Aprile 2008)

*anna*



Anna A ha detto:


> sono convinta che i figli vadano lasciati crescere.. la cosa sbagliata è togliere loro la voglia di crescere. il più bel regalo che può fare un genitore ai suoi figli è proprio questo: lasciar loro la voglia di diventare grandi... che vuol dire saper dire No quando serve.
> se hanno preso il giusto, a 18 anni sono già in grado di girare il mondo da soli, altrimenti non lo saranno mai...






































































Con me sono stati molto severi, ma è anche vero che io me stracafregavo alla grande e facevo piu' o meno quello che potevo.

Mi chiudevano persino nella stanza alla domenica per non farmi uscire, dalla finestra non potevo scappare, ero al secondo piano 

	
	
		
		
	


	





la comunicazione era ridotta allo zero. ma questo dato accomunava tutti gli elementi della famiglia.

Mi salvato ,forse, la mia ribellione e la mia accentuata criticità. Mio padre e mia madre riuscivano a nascondermi persino dei testi di pedagogia...ne ricordo uno in particolare, che ho ritrovato casualmente dove lavoravo anni fa.

questo:http://www.riflessioni.it/testi/summerhill.htm

li odiai a morte, avevo piu' o meno 13 anni.


Oggi con la mia bestiola non pelosa, parlo, parlo, ascolto ascolto..e.quello che mi rassicura è che sia estremamente critico verso tutto-magari troppo- in alcune circostanze, ma sono certa che col tempo maturerà questo aspetto rendendolo meno dannoso per se stesso.

Non so se non riuscirei a controllare quel cellulare, sono sincera, con quello che si sente in giro ...è vero che lui mi racconta tutto di tutto..e se non lo fa oggi lo fa il giorno dopo. le sue bugie hanno avuto sempre un corso brevissimo, forse perchè ho cercato sempre di attribuire un valore immenso alla sincerità, anche e soprattutto quando le combinava grosse.

Mi parla di pastiglie, di sesso...e insieme a lui i suo i compagnucci come se ne niente  fosse..e lui è ancora il piu'_ patatone_ rispetto ad altri suoi coentanei...-13 anni-

Sono i pericoli che si sono amplificati...gli stimoli ai pericoli..questo è il guaio.

Un tempo per fumare erba dovevi andarla a cercare, oggi è lei che viene date, manco lo sforzo devi fare.

E le discoteche?

l'uso di alcool?

Ai miei tempi ricordo che entravi alle 20 e uscivi alle 24-

oggi entri alle 24 ed esci alle 5.


La fatica per noi genitori è sfrondare dalla loro testolina tutte quelle porcate atraverso cui la tv educa. Il genitore educa A. e il sistema rema perfettamente contro. 

pare sia una fatica doppia rispetto ad anni fa.


----------



## Old Addos (20 Aprile 2008)

*Privati della pràivasi*

Io non so nemmeno i numeri di cellulare dei miei figli ; mi fido assolutissimamente di loro , li ritengo ragazzi straordinari , molto meglio di quanto fossi io alla loro età ; cerco di propormi in modo non invadente , per capire se hanno bisogno di parlare di chissà che cosa ;

mi aspetto di essere rimproverato , magari fra vent' anni , per avere o non avere fatto qualcosa ; nel frattempo , mi trovo a fare da cuscinetto fra mio padre che invecchia e loro che crescono , allegria . . . . . . .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Con me sono stati molto severi, ma è anche vero che io me stracafregavo alla grande e facevo piu' o meno quello che potevo.
> 
> Mi chiudevano persino nella stanza alla domenica per non farmi uscire, dalla finestra non potevo scappare, ero al secondo piano
> 
> ...


Censurare Summerhill è il colmo!!
Cose studiate dalle suore! Però le mie suore mi avevano fatto portare all'esame Il Manifesto!

Come per chiunque altra persone di un  figlio hai fiducia ...finché non hai motivi per sospettare qualcosa che sai che chiedendola direttamente verrebbe negata e per amore, oltre che per senso di responsabilità (che si attenua gradualmente dopo la maggiore età), poi qualche piccola violazione della privacy la si compie.
Mi sembra contraddittorio pretendere la totale privacy nei confronti di chi è sotto la nostra tutela.
Nessun genitore "rispettoso" non si attiverebbe se vedesse comportamenti sospetti e se lo facesse farebbe molto male e mancherebbe a un proprio dovere e potrebbe portarne il peso tutta la vita ...basti pensare ai genitori delle vittime delle Bestie di Satana ....forse se avessero violato la privacy (visto i segnali inquietanti) avrebbero fatto bene...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Aprile 2008)

Uhmmm... I mi sono ribellata tanto... e ho imparato tanto dalla mia ribellione... forse e' quella che mi ha costruito la spina... son convinta che di certe cose non si debba parlarne coi genitori... i genitori son genitori, i consigli che danno sono "pericolosi" in un certo senso, perche' non hanno l'impatto del consiglio dell'amica/o... non credo diventero' amica di Sbarella, io sono genitore, sono l'autorita' contro la quale scontrarsi e alla quale deve rispondere in caso di cazzate... ma per qualunque cosa io saro' la' nel bene e nel male...
Questo e' quello che hanno fatto i miei... son contenta di come son venuta su specie considerando i miei coetaenei... spero di fare lo stesso...


----------



## Iago (20 Aprile 2008)

...se avessero saputo il 10% di quello che ho fatto, sarebbero già morti di crepacuore


----------



## Bruja (20 Aprile 2008)

*........*

Credo che come in tutte le cose il buon senso stia nel mezzo.... ho vigilato con discrezione su mia figlia ma non ho cercato di fare la madre guardiana... ancora oggi mi dice che mi ringrazia per averle permesso di sbagliare (ovviamente mei limiti ragionevoli), attraverso una libertà che le permetteva di gestirsi in modo responsabile e quindi di farsi carico delle conseguenze.  
Credo che se si seguono bene i propri figli si instauri comunque un feeling che avverte quando stare allerta e quando invece si è di fronte a situazioni di normale turbolenza adolescenziale!!!  Almeno per me é stato così....
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Censurare Summerhill è il colmo!!
> Cose studiate dalle suore! Però le mie suore
> Come per chiunque altra persone di un figlio hai fiducia ...finché non hai motivi per sospettare qualcosa che sai che chiedendola direttamente verrebbe negata e per amore, oltre che per senso di responsabilità (che si attenua gradualmente dopo la maggiore età), poi qualche piccola violazione della privacy la si compie. mi avevano fatto portare all'esame Il Manifesto!
> 
> ...


 
le mie suore invitavano i miei a leggere il diario... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 e figurati...trovavano un portone spalancato.


persa ma di che ordine erano le tue? non erano per caso travestite da suore?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> le mie suore invitavano i miei a leggere il diario...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Della Riparazione... non invento è vero!


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Della Riparazione... non invento è vero!








  o  hmaria


----------

